# Interested in a 328d



## lilredjetdiwagn (Aug 27, 2014)

When I purchased my first diesel in '03 (VW Jetta wagon TDi MT), received a few chuckles as it was a small diesel car, rather rare in those days. Currently, we have a '10 Golf TDi DSG and love it. Always wanted to own a BMW but never ended up doing so. 

328d (to me) seems like a perfect blend of performance/economy. Been reading the few issues with 335d and I guess, the 328d is too new to show any issues.

So far, test drove a few (some no line, and a few sport-line as well as M-sport package). So far, it has been pretty much impossible to find ones equipped the way I'd like to be.

It seems like (to me the) 328d seems quite slow at low RPM (and sluggish in the ECO PRO mode. The Golf TDi is rated at lower power/torque, but it "feels" more powerful (and noisier, of course).

Now, I realize that I notice this on like brand new cars (11 miles on the odo and so on). I know, diesel engines take their time to break-in (for VW, as high as 60k). Also, may be I should give the engine some time to warm up. SO, is it just me that they feel less powerful (butt dino speaking here), since they are such "brand-new" engines? :dunno:

I am planning to test drive the very few CPO's that are available around town (to prove my point).

Still not sure whether to order one (ED or just simple US delivery) or go with a CPO unit.... 

Your suggestions would be highly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife likes her 328d just fine. The 8-speed auto makes it work well; I've not noticed a lack of push in normal driving (the system attempts to keep revs above 1200 where the turbo is spooled up and max torque is available.) It is doggy in eco pro, however - throttle response sucks.

The 328d is not a fast car - it's actually a bit slower than the 320i gasser. Nevertheless, I've not had problems getting to 90 mph to pass a slow truck and it's ducklings. It excels at freeway cruising - the longer body is more slippery than a Golf/Jetta.


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

I had the same impression. 328d drove pretty much like a Passat diesel. One from the 1990s. Not everybody really cares, there are many other reasons to buy a BMW. However, not for me.

I forgot whether I drove an xdrive or RWD but I can look it up if your want.


----------



## lilredjetdiwagn (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks floydarogers 

Wow, both 328d as well as 335d? So, you are a Beemer diesel guru :thumbup:

I'll learn more as get test drive a few "older" 328d's.... 

Thanks again!! :beerchug:


----------



## Seppo (May 12, 2014)

I have about 13,000 miles on a 2014 325xd sedan now, after 210k miles on a 2006 VW Jetta TDI 5M and a few thousand miles on a 2014 Passat TDI SE 6M. The comparison is obviously manual trans TDIs versus the automatic BMW, so transmissions as well as engines varied. The Jetta was the old pump duse 1.9L, the Passat the 2.0 that was just recently replaced by a new 2.0 TDI.

I found the TDIs to have more of a free-revving nature, both smoother and quieter than the BMW. Much of the time on the road the TDIs just stayed in fifth (or sixth, with occasional visits to fifth), as traffic speeds varied between 35mph and 75+, shall we say...

Comfort mode has adequate lower-speed response, and good highway speed response. Sport mode is thirstier and locks out gears 7 and 8. I don't notice any shortfall in power in daily driving on the BMW, but compared to the TDIs the fuel consumption is much more sensitive to driving style. Cold weather and harder/faster driving did not seem to penalize fuel economy much with the TDIs, but BMW really drops when you hammer it, and Eco Pro doesn't seem to add back miles when the temperature drops around freezing, whereas it will add up nicely with a little coaxing in normal temperatures.

Both TDIs were absolutely bulletproof with zero service issues. So far I had one check engine light with the BMW, due to an exhaust particulate sensor that had worked its way loose and shot a code.

Overall, the BMW is a good enough car, but value for money is an open question. Run-flats add to the operating cost, especially with winter tires, and overall operating costs are higher than Volkswagen. Currently Audi TDIs are just the smaller A3 2.0, or the A6 or Q5 3.0 six-cylinder, versus the 2.0 in the BMW.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Seppo said:


> ...Currently Audi TDIs are just the smaller A3 2.0, or the A6 or Q5 3.0 six-cylinder, versus the 2.0 in the BMW.


Don't know if it matters to the OP, but you cannot buy a 2L TDI with AWD/Quattro/Synchro - FWD only. BMW 328xd and 328xdt are the only sedan or wagon you can get with AWD/xDrive and a 2L diesel.

IMO, the 8-speed ZF is a far superior transmission to any other, even the DSG that VW/Audi offers.


----------



## lilredjetdiwagn (Aug 27, 2014)

floydarogers said:


> Don't know if it matters to the OP, but you cannot buy a 2L TDI with AWD/Quattro/Synchro - FWD only. BMW 328xd and 328xdt are the only sedan or wagon you can get with AWD/xDrive and a 2L diesel.
> 
> IMO, the 8-speed ZF is a far superior transmission to any other, even the DSG that VW/Audi offers.


floydarogers, I live in the Great State of Texas. Dallas/Fort Worth to be more specific. We don't need AWD here, yes we do get snow from time to time, well, I stand corrected, we do get ice. And when we do get ice, we don't an AWD car, we need a tank as most of the other drivers seem to not realize the road conditions and love to hit each other every way they can. And, don't start me on the fact that the roads are not treated at all, so ice turns into mounds, a good 6~8 inch high, nothing like it unless you've actually experienced it :rofl:

I did test drive a 328d RWD today with some 10k on the odo. Yes, I believe the brand spankin' new cars that I was driving initially were just that, brand spankin' new. This particular car "behaved" more like a diesel and I quite loved it.

Now, the ball is in my court, whether to get a new one or to get a CPO. But one think I know for sure, it's not gonna be one of them CPO Elite that the dealers forget that they have actually been driven by 100s of customers, yet they act like they are doing a huge favor by not selling at MSRP 

I am not saying that the ZF tranny is bad (no experience here), but I seem to like the DSG (the feeling of an actual clutch (or two) as opposed to a torque converter) 

Good Night :bigpimp:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree with floydarogers on the zf. I drove several VWs with DSG and a Merc CLA with DSG. They were ok but have a tendency to drift a bit when parking or trying to inch forward. You have to get used to it. The VW experienced a tranny failure and had me and the salesman going back to the dealer in limp mode, 5 mph in first gear. The ZF 8 speed is a great tranny.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

lilredjetdiwagn said:


> ...
> I am not saying that the ZF tranny is bad (no experience here), but I seem to like the DSG (the feeling of an actual clutch (or two) as opposed to a torque converter)


Once you get into 3rd or above around 35 mph or so (varies depending upon driving conditions, throttle, hills) the ZF's torque converter is locked and there's no functional difference between DSG and Auto. And the torque converter makes creeping/slow-speed/step-off more smooth than the DSG. :thumbup:

:dunno:


----------



## lilredjetdiwagn (Aug 27, 2014)

floydarogers said:


> Once you get into 3rd or above around 35 mph or so (varies depending upon driving conditions, throttle, hills) the ZF's torque converter is locked and there's no functional difference between DSG and Auto. And the torque converter makes creeping/slow-speed/step-off more smooth than the DSG. :thumbup:
> 
> :dunno:


Thanks floydarogers and good to know....

Will let you guys know how things pan out :beerchug:


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

I love my 2014 328D XDrive. I had the option of a 2014 328i Xdrive with like 4500 miles on it and was a little more loaded or the 328D with cool weather and nav which had 0 miles on it for the smae price. I was strickly looking for a MPG car coming from a 2013 Nissan Titan at about 10MPG so it was a no brainer for me that i was going with the 328D. I didn't even drive the 328I. I got it September 2nd and only have 1900 miles on it and averaging 37.6MPG. My commute is about 70 percent highway and 13 miles each way to work and I have not taken it on any long trips yet. I will be next week though. My only concern is how the stock tires will perform in Connecticut winters. I really like the car. For me, there is plenty of power for what i want in a car. If i want more i'll just get an ECU Tune but my only concern is MPG's. There is no other AWD car in the USA that can achieve 40+ mpg other than the 328D. You can't go wrong IMO


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Love mine. The torque kick is addicting. And the 46mpg I'm getting ain't bad either!

Eco Pro is sluggish yes, but I only use it when I'm in my commute traffic and I can't go fast anyway. That helps offset the decrease in mileage in Sport when there aren't 4000 other cars on the road.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> Love mine. The torque kick is addicting. And the 46mpg I'm getting ain't bad either!
> 
> Eco Pro is sluggish yes, but I only use it when I'm in my commute traffic and I can't go fast anyway. That helps offset the decrease in mileage in Sport when there aren't 4000 other cars on the road.


46mpg, must be nice to live in a state not polluted with bio-deisel!


----------



## Hill (Jul 16, 2009)

lilredjetdiwagn,

If you go to U-Tube and do a search for "328d" I think you might benefit from being able to hear the ZF 8sp shift in a few of the filmed road tests people have done. There aren't many, if there actually ARE any, auto transmissions that shift as quickly and firmly as this one.

I'd have brought a link or two for you but there's something between this site and my browser that keeps me from posting visible links or seeing other people's posted ones.


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

I have about decided that I'm the only Non formula 1 driver on this forum. Everyone on this thing seems to be dissatisfied with anything or any car that is not perfect. 
I ,for one, could not be more pleased with my D. My bargaining skill made the $1500 a mute point. It's smooth, comfortable and as quick as I had hoped for. Combine the great points with almost 600 miles per tank of fuel, along with an iconic brand, and you get a superior experience. 

Remember, anyone that's not driving one of our cars, wishes they were. 

Perfection is the enemy of the good.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

You are not alone. I like to keep things moving but I'm not a green light racer and I have zero complaints about the four cars currently in the garage.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Ruggernaut said:


> I have about decided that I'm the only Non formula 1 driver on this forum. Everyone on this thing seems to be dissatisfied with anything or any car that is not perfect.
> I ,for one, could not be more pleased with my D. My bargaining skill made the $1500 a mute point. It's smooth, comfortable and as quick as I had hoped for. Combine the great points with almost 600 miles per tank of fuel, along with an iconic brand, and you get a superior experience.
> 
> Remember, anyone that's not driving one of our cars, wishes they were.
> ...


I look at it this way: imagine the perfect car:

BMW 3 series/e90 - check
Inline 6 - check
3.0 liter displacement - check
Diesel - check
Twin turbo - check
50/50 wt distribution - check
Manual transmission - uh, oh well....
Sports package - check
Harmon Kardon stereo - check
Chestnut leather - check (discontinued after 2011 with some new similar colors)

I couldn't care less about the brand cache except in the artistic department - good looking cars

The car was about 10 grand less than alternative Boxster (base) and E350 Bluetec. Nothing from any other manufacturer comes close to these three. If I wanted an appliance it would have been a Camry.

Cheers

PL


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

I love my 328d with the M-Sport package....drives like a dream and I can average 38-40 mpg combined fairly easily. Is it the quickest or quietest for the $$? No. But I bought it to replace a hybrid and haven't stopped smiling ever since.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

No hybrid on earth has the torque kick of the 328d. Enjoy!

Nice black kidney grilles, did they come with the package or are they an add-on?


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> No hybrid on earth has the torque kick of the 328d. Enjoy!
> 
> Nice black kidney grilles, did they come with the package or are they an add-on?


Thanks they were a Port installed option...I bought the car off the lot and they were already installed. ($175-ish)


----------

